# Help me Choose a neck



## martyb1 (Aug 5, 2007)

Well I have a build in the works and have to get the neck ordered up from Musikraft.This is a full 2" thick tele thinline style build.It is going to be double bound in black and finished in natural nitro.Here is a pic of the body as it sits now,no binding on it yet


















The person has decided on a one piece maple neck but what you think for the finish.I am going to have Musikraft finish it so it is ready to install when it arrives.Vintage gloss nitro?Vintage tint in satin nitro?Clear gloss nitro?
What you think would look the best.
Here is a link to Musikrafts finishing page
Musikraft


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Hmm vintage nitro? But what is the body to be finished with?


----------



## martyb1 (Aug 5, 2007)

shoretyus said:


> Hmm vintage nitro? But what is the body to be finished with?


Going to be a double bound,natural finish


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

martyb1 said:


> natural finish


 Natural ...poly/nitro/Alberta Tarsands oil/ ??


----------



## martyb1 (Aug 5, 2007)

shoretyus said:


> Natural ...poly/nitro/Alberta Tarsands oil/ ??


Nitro :smile:


----------

